
Windows does not support “aux” as valid directory/file name - jackjackk0
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/win32/fileio/naming-a-file
======
jackjackk0
Today, one colleague of mine was claiming that he was not able to clone my
repository. I'm on Linux, he's on Windows. In disbelief, I fire up my Win VM
and try. Indeed, I get "cannot checkout to invalid path
aux/foo/0001-bar.patch". At first I thought Windows cannot support 5-character
extensions, but then I realized it just doesn't support "aux". Coincidentally,
I also had a aux.py somewhere in the repo, which was also badly received. I
meant to use aux for auxiliary stuff, and the name didn't sound too crazy at
the beginning, but then it is for Windows after all. Just a tale for
precautionary naming.

------
simonblack
AUX: is a device name in MSDOS/Windows. There are several others in the same
situation. The names _can_ be used but you need to use sneaky, underhand
methods. :)

[https://www.thewindowsclub.com/create-restricted-files-
folde...](https://www.thewindowsclub.com/create-restricted-files-folders-con-
aux-nul-click-windows)

